# on a wim



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

went last night after reading terry's post it was killing me. sharpened two rotten gigs and headed out the door with the wife. in coming tide , seem like fish wanted to get into inches of water. fish came out of about 1 foot to 2 foot of water. some fish on dead blade of grass looked like they were headed into inches of water. i bet early early in the morning they would have been on the shore. cant wait till it gets cooler the fish will explode. providing we dont get any hurricanes or any thing else.flounder went into the freezer and the sheeps went to the fish house. gig on....


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

*gigging*

Sound or Gulf? Went out with son last night for couple hours. We didnt even see any. Went to Gulf and Sound side down by Chicken Bone beach. We've never been, so maybe we just didnt see any. Saw a few Stingrays though. We had fun but no fish for Mom.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Man I need to get into gigging!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Bravo87 said:


> Man I need to get into gigging!


Stick with ya sharkin! Giggin is WAY more expensive...lol


Nice mess for the freezer, how big are the bricks on you patio?


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice. I like it! Like the sheepsheads too
I have noticed more sheepies in the last two weeks. 
Good haul, congrats!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice catch. :thumbsup:


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

drifterfisher said:


> Stick with ya sharkin! Giggin is WAY more expensive...lol
> 
> 
> Nice mess for the freezer, how big are the bricks on you patio?


4 inches have you been getting any on that side ? Night shift i see you catching a few fish on facebook ,wheres the sheep pics ?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great catch Bill. SW winds are howling this way and most sheltered water is muddy.If you can find some river flow then there are fish to be gigged
Filled all my friends orders and freezer is full. Time to start banking some money.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

gigability said:


> 4 inches have you been getting any on that side ? Night shift i see you catching a few fish on facebook ,wheres the sheep pics ?


Been working to much. I rarely say that.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Gig,
I usually post a pic of folks first fish. A sheep every once in a while. I don't post pics of entire catch, just usually dont. Look on a kids face is awesome... to me, more so than a load of fish. 
The fun is when someone pins a sheepshead against a stump, and burries the barbs in the stump. That's awesome. Thank goodness for Jim Cosson titanium.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Nice, Gigability. Wish I had those skills. Hell, I wish I knew where you were huntin them fish. Guess I'll be heading to the river Friday for a mess of bluegills.


----------

